# Portlet Programmierung



## Gaunt (6. Apr 2005)

Hi
Erst mal kurz zu meiner Leidensgeschichte:
Ich bin schon mal Stolz drauf überhaupt nen Tomcat mit Jetspeed 2 zu Laufen bekommen zu haben. Über Maven bekomme ich auch doch glatt ne Struktur eines Portlets in Eclipse erzeugt. Und ganz stolz bin ich drauf eine Textausgabe (Ala "Hello World") im Portlet zu erzeugen das dann auch tatsächlich im Portal läuft. Will heißen ich bin nen ziehmlicher Noob in dem Bereich!

Aber nun mal ein paar Fragen: 
Hat jemand gute Tutorials zur Programmierung von Portlets zur Hand? Die Spezifikation von Sun bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter:-(
Kennt jemand gute Eclipse Plugins die einem das Leben etwas erleichtern könnten? 
Sonstige Tips und hilfen (z.B. Links) die man sich mal reinziehen sollte?
Gibts evtl sogar mal was auf deutsch (Wäre schön, muss aber nicht sein!)?

greetz und mfg
Gaunt


----------



## DP (6. Apr 2005)

*verschoben*

gestern wurde jetpeed 2 milestone2 released, haste den schon probiert?!

zu den portlet-tutorials muss ich mal suchen, hatte ich ne janze menge welche ich dann verworfen habem weil ich unter jetspeed 1.x entwickel, und da sind die portlets anders aufgebaut...


----------



## Gaunt (6. Apr 2005)

Hi
Naja. Der Jetspeed läuft ja jetzt. Von daher wollte ich eigentlich nicht umbedingt mich dranmachen und noch eine Version einspielen. Zur Zeit laufen bei mir Jetspeed 1.5, Pluto und Jetspeed2;-) Denke das sollte erst mal langen. Hauptsache das Ding hält sich an die Spezifikation. Und das sollten ja sowohl Pluto als auch Jetspeed 2 egal welcher Milestone. Oder gab es da tatsächlich grundlegende Neuerungen auf die man nicht verzichten kann?

Wäre echt gut wenn mal jemand ein paar gutet Tuts posten könnte. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wieso das ganze hier verschoben wurde. Schließlich gehts hier um Portlets die ja doch zum J2ee Umfeld gehören und nicht um Apache. Der Tomcat läuft ja nun Problemlos. 

THXX
Gaunt


PS:
Apropo Pluto: Falls es jemanden interesiert:
Da steht in einer XML Datei (testsuite/project.xml wars glaube ich) ein Verweis auf den alten Source drinn. Das führt dazu das das Erzeugen mit Maven abbricht. Einfach schnell anpassen unds läuft ohne Probleme (Wenn nicht wieder mal die FW blockt)


----------



## DP (6. Apr 2005)

wurde verschoben weil du dich nur über tomcat, pluto, maven und jetspeed auslässt, was alles von der asf kommt.

cu


----------



## Gaunt (6. Apr 2005)

Also definitv:
Es geht nicht um die ASF!
Sondern um die Programmierung von Portlets. Höchstens Tips zum Deployen würden sich auf eine bestimmte Plattform beziehen. 


			
				Ich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand gute Tutorials zur Programmierung von Portlets zur Hand? Die Spezifikation von Sun bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter:-(
> Kennt jemand gute Eclipse Plugins die einem das Leben etwas erleichtern könnten?
> Sonstige Tips und hilfen (z.B. Links) die man sich mal reinziehen sollte?
> Gibts evtl sogar mal was auf deutsch (Wäre schön, muss aber nicht sein!)?


Darum gehts. Alles auf Portlets bezogen. 
Also lassen wir alles was sich um die Server oder Portale bezieht mal außen vor. 

greetz
Gaunt


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Apr 2005)

hm...ibm hat ein paar redbooks, die sind aber vollkommen auf die hauseigene software ibm rad zugeschnitten. ich hab auch schon viel gesucht und nix gefunden 

aber wenn du fragen hast dann stell sie


----------



## DP (6. Apr 2005)

mit google finde ich zu den portlet-spezifikationen ohne ende tutorials.

wie man google bedient kann man bei einem kurs in der vhs lernen.

cu


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zu den portlet-tutorials muss ich mal suchen, hatte ich ne janze menge welche ich dann verworfen habem weil ich unter jetspeed 1.x entwickel, und da sind die portlets anders aufgebaut...



Gesucht oder gefunden? Gruß seb


----------



## DP (7. Apr 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mangels motivation habe ich keinen gedanken an die tutorials verschwendet


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

dann motivier dich bitte ;D


----------



## Gaunt (7. Apr 2005)

Hi
also Google bedienen kann ich. Aber schau dir doch mal an was sich hinter den tausenden von Treffern verbirgt. Das sind wie KSG9|plak schon sagte in erster Linie mini Tuts von Firmen die damit für ihre Produkte werben. Hier steht eigentlich immer nur: Mit anderen Methoden super umständlich und mit unserem Produkt super einfach. Ende!
Allgemeingültige Infos sind leider relativ rahr. Die vielbeschworene riesige Open Source community hat sich leider da noch nicht sehr reingehängt. Tuts die ich finde sind zum größten Teil von der ASF abgeschrieben und bringen wenig neues. 
Hier und da findet sich in Archiven von Mailinglisten was. Aber das sind leider auch nur Problemlösungen zu einzelnen Fragen und wenig geeignet sich erst mal ein gewisses Basiswissen anzueigenen. Ein bischen was findet sich auch in Hilfen zu Servlets. Aber das kann man logischerweise auch nicht immer 1:1 übernehmen. 
Naja. Wäre schön gewesen wenn sich hier was hätte finden lassen. Aber das hier keiner auch nur einen einzigen brauchbaren Link Postet zeigt mir das ich wohl doch nicht ganz so blöb bin. Ich dachte nämlich wirklich schon ich könnte Google nicht bedienen;-)
Mal schaunen ob sich in den Bibliotheken in der Umgebung was findet. 

Dennoch vielen Dank für die Mühen. Sollte sich vielleicht doch noch was finden dann postet es bitte hier rein.
greetz
Nils

PS: Den Verweis auf die VHS hättest du dir schenken können. Solche Kommentare identifizieren meiner Meinung meist Leute die sich in Foren rumtreiben um sich selbst einen Guru Faktor einzureden. Ich kenne dich nicht. Aber wenn mir Leute aus anderen Foren (komplett andere Themen) dann auf einmal persönlich gegnüberstanden war vom Guru plötzlich nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

Also zum Thema Bücher kann ich dir nur sagen, dass du da nix brauchbares finden wirst. In dem Buch von wrox.com steht nichts nur allgemeinen Entwicklung drin. 

Ach ja, ich such jetzt schon seid ewigkeiten rum aber ich find absolut kein gescheites Tutorials zu Jetspeed2/Portletentwicklung.


----------



## Gaunt (7. Apr 2005)

Frustrierend!
Ganze zwei Bücher finde ich:
Professional Portal Development with Open Source Tools
Building Portals with the Java Portlet API
Leider liegen beide in Hanover und ich sitze in Darmstadt:-(
Aus dem zweiten habe ich einige Ausschnitte gefunden. Sieht sogar recht gut aus. Aber leider hier nicht verfügbar.

Naja. Dennoch vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Werde mal versuchen mir häppchenweise was zusammenzusuchen und wenns spezielle Probleme gibt dann löcher ich euch nochmal. 

thx
Gaunt


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

DP such bitte ))


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

moved to Enterprise-Forum


----------



## Gaunt (7. Apr 2005)

Wenigstens eins das halbwegs brauchbar ist scheine ich gefunden zu haben:
<flüster>http://sys-con.com/story/?storyid=47352&DE=1#RES</flüster>
Soll ja nicht jeder hören;-)

Will noch nicht so ganz mein Image Viewer aber das bekommme ich noch hin. Das blöde Portal findet die class nicht ???:L Muss wohl noch ein wenig durch die ganzen XML Files kriechen. Irgendwie weiß ich immer noch nicht so genau was da wohin muss. Aber da findet sich schon ne Lösung. 

greetz
Gaunt


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

hm...ich entwickel entweder mit IBM WebSphere oder mit Jetspeed2, Pluto ist nicht so mein Fall. Leider find ich keine gescheite Doku zu Jetspeed2, kenntjemand nen Link?


----------



## DP (7. Apr 2005)

hmm... also ich kann jetzt nur von jetspeed1 reden. aber ich sehe echt nicht das problem mit den docs von apache klarzukommen. zusammen mit den samples sollte spätestens dann die richtung klar sein...

@gaunt: hat absolut nichts mit guru oder so einer kinderkacke zu tun. aber arroganz habe ich im rl genug um die ohren, das brauche ich hier nicht auch noch


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Apr 2005)

Wo gibt es ne gescheite Doku zu Jetspeed *2*

Zu jetspeed1 hab ich genug gefunden, aber ich find auser dem Wiki nix zu Jetspeed2, und das hilft nicht sehr weiter.

Grundlegende Fragen wie

- Wie werden Portlets auf einer Seite plaziert

u.s.w. find ich nirgends.


----------



## Gaunt (8. Apr 2005)

@DP
Ist ja auch egal. Schiebens wirs drauf das wir beide keinen guten Tag hatten und vergessen die Sache.

@KSG9|plak
Auf die PN Antworte ich gleich nochmal per Mail.

@alle dies interessiert
Infos zu Portlets nach der neuen Spez sind dürftig. Über Jetspeed 1 findet sich jede Menge auf den Apache Seiten. Da gibts ja auch nen recht umfangreiches Tutorial. Leider sieht das bei den neuen anders aus. Aber wenn ich noch brauchbare Links finde dann poste ich sie natürlich. Und wenn von euch einer was findet wäre es gut wenn er das ebenso tun würde.

greetz
Gaunt


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Apr 2005)

Klar..wenn ich was finde poste ich es auch


----------

